# My goats bleeding help



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

One after one I am seeing blood out the back end of my goats. I am scared and I lost a few. I am feeing hay mostly I don't know if its infected I do no that its fescue. Please help. I have attached two pictures.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you had a fecal done? When was the last time they were treated for cocci? I am new but I do know that in my birds, cocci causes bloody stools....

When was the last time they were dewormed?


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

All the poop is coming out in nice healthy balls. Everyone was wormed 3 months ago. Eyes are light pink. I wish that was it I know how to lick cocci now. I don't think it's cocci though..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is there a way to have a vet out? 

How are their appetites? Behaviors?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you get some red cell and give them that to help with any anemia?


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

They seem fine nice and fat I don't see anemia when I look at eye lids...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

so they are acting fine, just bleeding rectally?

If the eyelids are light pink I would suspect either a parasite overload or anemia...I believe the eyelids should be a good healthy pink, not light.

I wish I had more knowledge for you....I am hoping that one of the resident experts on here will see your thread and help


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

Me two but thank you....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is what I would do...IF POSSIBLE....I would have a vet out, or at the very least have a fecal done.
Can you call a vet and ask what it might be on the phone?

If not, I would for sure be providing supplemental iron, deworming and giving some vitamin/electrolytes and probios along with Bcomplex....then I would be obsessively researching the net....

Good luck, sorry I could not do more


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Are any of your does bred? They could be aborting for some reason..(poisoning, deficiency, etc..)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hadn't thought of that....


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

sunshinegoat said:


> Are any of your does bred? They could be aborting for some reason..(poisoning, deficiency, etc..)


Yes they all are....but I have a goat mineral out at all times. And feed lots and lots of fescue hay. Do the pics look like they are aborting? I also thought the hay might be the problem it was very dusty...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How many have died ? Did they have the same symptoms?


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I know personally that some goats can be more deficient than others...even though they are in the same herd and are the same breed. I have minerals out as well but have found I need to supplement them even more, (Vite Selenium gel, Copper bolus etc)
There are infectious (communicable diseases) reasons of abortions and noninfectious (poisoning, deficiency) reasons.
I'm not saying for sure that is what it is but that what I would check first maybe.
Be sure to get a temp and run a stool sample to rule out any parasites or coccidia..If the stools are normal it probably isn't one of these but that's the first thing your vet will do.
Here is an article on abortions...see if any of these things fit.
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/110306.htm


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

How far along in thier preganacy are they? What are the symptoms of the ones that have died? Are you seeing anything that looks like afterbirth or even a not full formed fetus in thier bedding? It is hard to tell from the pictures..Is it straight up blood or is there tissue in it?
I'm not trying to freak you out...I know it looks scary but the more we can rule out the faster we can help your girls:hug:


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

sunshinegoat said:


> How far along in thier preganacy are they? What are the symptoms of the ones that have died? Are you seeing anything that looks like afterbirth or even a not full formed fetus in thier bedding? It is hard to tell from the pictures..Is it straight up blood or is there tissue in it?
> I'm not trying to freak you out...I know it looks scary but the more we can rule out the faster we can help your girls:hug:


There was a little ball hanging from a string...


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay...are they very pregnant? Due any day? or are they mid way through? This could be the issue...Did the goats that died have the same symptoms?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Doesn't chlamydia cause abortions?


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes it does...
here is another well written article (sometimes the veterinary manual can make our heads spin!)
http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/MeatGoatMania/June2010/index.html
I don't like to point to one thing or another specifically but that is definately a possibility. Can you get your girls to a vet? You should at least separate the ones showing symptoms.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just a thought....are there a lot of cats around? Toxoplasmosis causes abortions too


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

fescue hay can cause abortions -- thats what you are experiencing with your bloody does. They are delivering early (probably 3-4 months along) and you are seeing the afterbirth thats causing the messy tails and the stringing ball etc.

Remove the hay and get your hay from a new source -- give a timothy or orchard (or both mixed) hay. Alfalfa is also good but that needs to be a slow switch and you need your goats off your current hay NOW.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

mouldy hay can cause abortions


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys (all 3 of you!) for chiming in  I try to help, just not experienced enough yet!


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

sunshinegoat said:


> Okay...are they very pregnant? Due any day? or are they mid way through? This could be the issue...Did the goats that died have the same symptoms?


All looked very healthy not skinny or lethargic.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I notice they all die at night. I wake up and they are gone.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

StaceyRoop said:


> fescue hay can cause abortions -- thats what you are experiencing with your bloody does. They are delivering early (probably 3-4 months along) and you are seeing the afterbirth thats causing the messy tails and the stringing ball etc.
> 
> Remove the hay and get your hay from a new source -- give a timothy or orchard (or both mixed) hay. Alfalfa is also good but that needs to be a slow switch and you need your goats off your current hay NOW.


Would it cause what seemed to be a healthy goat to die? She was moving around fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss..I just saw this thread...glad you found the reason..not knowing is so much worse : )


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

not sure if fescue in and of its self can cause death -- but complications from the abortion (stuck kid, mumified kid etc) can cause death in a doe. 

Take temps on all your does that are looking to be aborting (blood on their tails) and if its above 101.5-103 then you have to start them on antibiotics.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

What is FESCUE hay? I've never heard of it...I feed 2nd cut timothy hay (mold free) I know some people say it is okay to feed moldy hay to goats...Usually people who don't have goats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

fescue is your basic yard/lawn grass

if cut at the wrong time (tall and seeding from what I read) it can cause abortions.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Huh...but is it okay for them to eat your lawn? I let my guys eat the lawn sometimes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes because you mow your lawn and keep it short and it doesnt seed. But to be on the safe side I wouldnt let pregnant goats eat it


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your losses, Ursalesguru. I have certainly learned something today. I hope all your girls fully recover. :hug:


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

sunshinegoat said:


> I'm so sorry for your losses, Ursalesguru. I have certainly learned something today. I hope all your girls fully recover. :hug:


Thank you...


----------

